# Where to have pregnyl injected in London- can't do it myself!



## Flower17 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello All
Could somenone tell me where I can go to have pregnyl injected? I have done it myself in the past and it was an absolute mess and very stressful. I need a private nurse or the like to administer the intramuscular injection for me. NHS surgery not inclined unfortunately.
Many thanks
Flower


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Flower,

Could you not ask for something like gonasi or ovitrelle that can be administered subcutaneously? Xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

You could try calling a private IVF clinic to see if they are willing, or perhaps a pharmacist (although I doubt they would be allowed to administer it to be honest)

Failing that you could ask around - I'm sure someone you know must know a doctor or nurse who could help you out. I had a vet friend on hand for my first IVF incase I couldn't do the injections myself!


----------

